# Happy New Year 2019



## Frederik Magle

I wish you a very happy and wonderful new year!! :trp::cheers: 

See you in 2019! :tiphat:

All the best,
Frederik


----------



## Merl

Frederik Magle said:


> I wish you a very happy and wonderful new year!! :trp::cheers:
> 
> See you in 2019! :tiphat:
> 
> All the best,
> Frederik


Same to you, FM, and everyone here on TC. HNY.


----------



## Larkenfield

Thank you for your wonderful efforts here. It’s been splendiferous. May everybody on the planet hear your wonderful music in the coming year.


----------



## Guest

Happy and healthy New Year to all ! :cheers:


----------



## DavidA

Happy New Year to everyone on TC!


----------



## Art Rock

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Ingélou

Frederik Magle said:


> I wish you a very happy and wonderful new year!! :trp::cheers:
> 
> See you in 2019! :tiphat:
> 
> All the best,
> Frederik


Thank you, Mr Magle. Happy New Year to you & your family, and to everyone on TC. :tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Happy New Year ebybody!


----------



## eugeneonagain

Fireworks should be banned. That would make for a happy start to the year.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Frederik Magle said:


> I wish you a very happy and wonderful new year!! :trp::cheers:
> 
> See you in 2019! :tiphat:
> 
> All the best,
> Frederik


Thank you for your great generosity. Best Wishes to You and Your Family!


----------



## Haydn man

A very Happy New Year to one and all


----------



## JW3

Happy New Year everybody! I know it has already been Three Kings' Day, but in my defense I just became a member on the forums!


----------

